# Byyyyeeeeeee!!!



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I just love it when I have something... food or drink... and my daughter or son comes in and starts sharing it... Next thing I know... I hear... "BYYYYEEEEE!!!" and am watching them take off with my snack or drink... or food... lmao.


----------



## Cogo123 (Jan 5, 2012)

I have to hide anything I expect to eat for myself. I have an 18 yr old who eats all the time. My 10 yr old is just as bad! I feel your pain! Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BeachGuy (Jul 6, 2011)

Really...my girls just walk up and pick up my drink or take food out of my bowl. I remember when my wife used to do that when we first got married and it annoyed me. But with my kids, it doesn't.


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

My daughter does that, grabs the food and runs away with it. My son does the open mouth baby bird thing and says, "biiiiite? biiiiiiite? biiiiiiiiiiiiiiite?"


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

lmao my son will just stand there sometimes doing the open mouth baby bird thing... He doesn't say anything... he actually SQUAWKS or says ahhhhhhhh lmao.


----------



## costa200 (Jun 27, 2012)

Don't even get me started on this. My little 3 year old is a glutton. She has the scent of a bloodhound and i can't get anything past her. She'll eat everything


----------

